# صلوات مسيحية ................ يمكن احد يحتاجها



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*






 فعل السجود (صباحاً)*​*إني أسجد لك يا إلهي - وأحبك من كلِّ قلبي - وأشكرك على أنك خلقتني – وجعلتني مسيحياً – وحفظتني في هذه الليلة – إني أقدم لك كل اعمالي – وأرجوك أن تعطيني نعمتك – لكي لا أغيظك أبداً – وخاصة في هذا النهار.*​*فعل السجود (مساءً)*​*إني** أسجد لك يا إلهي - وأحبك من قلبي - وأشكرك على أنك خلقتني – وجعلتني مسيحياً – وحفظتني في هذا النهار – فأرجوك أن تعطيني نعمتك – لأعرف خطاياي – واندم عليها ندامة حقيقية.*​*الصلاة الربية*​*أبانا الذي في السموات – ليتقدس إسمك – ليأت ملكوتك – لتكن مشيئتك – كما في السماء – كذلك على الأرض – أعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا – واغفر لنا خطايانا – كما نحن نغفر لمن أخطأ إلينا – ولا تدخلنا في التجارب – لكن نجنا من الشرير. آمين*​*السلام الملائكي*​*السلام عليك يا مريم - يا ممتلئة نعمة - الرب معك - مباركة انت في النساء - ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع - يا قديسة مريم - يا والدة الله - صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطاة - الآن وفي ساعة موتنا. آمين*​*تمجيد الثالوث الأقدس*​*المجد للآب والإبن - والروح القدس - كما كان في البدء - والآن وكل أوان - *
*وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين*​*





فعل الإيمان*​*يا إلهي – إني أومن إيماناً ثابتاُ بأنك إله واحد – في ثلاثة أقانيم متميزين آب وابن وروح قدس – وأومن بأن الابن صار إنساناً – وتألم ومات على الصليب – من أجل محبتنا – وقام في اليوم الثالث – وأومن بأنه توجد – سماء أبدية للصالحين – وجهنَّم أبدية للطالحين – وبكل ما تؤمن به – وتعلِّمه الكنيسة المقدسة – لأنك أنت الحق الأول – المنزَّه عن الغلط – قد أعلنته لنا.*​*



فعل الرجاء*​*يا إلهي – أنا أرجو الحياة الأبدية – ومغفرة خطاياي – والوسائط للحصول عليها – باستحقاقات سيدنا يسوع المسيح والأعمال الصالحة – التي أنا قاصد أن أعملها – بمعونتك المقدَّسة – لأنك أنت القادر على كل شيء – والأمين في الغاية – قد وعدتني بذلك.*​*





فعل المحبة*​*يا إلهي – إني أحبُّكَ من كلِّ قلبي – ومن كلِّ نفسي ومن كلِّ ذاتي – لأنكَ أنت الصلاح غير المتناهي – ومن أجلِ محبتكَ – أنا أُحِبُّ أيضاً – كلَّ من أخطأ إليَّ.*​*فعل الندامة*​*ارحمني يا رب – فإني نادم من كل قلبي – على إهانتي إياك – لكوني بالخطيئة – قد أهنت وأغظت– إلهاً هكذا عظيماً – وصالحاً ومحبوباً نظيركَ – فمن الآن وصاعداً – أنا قاصد بمعونتك الإلهية – أن لا أغيظك أبدا – لأني أحبك فوق كل شيء.*​*





وصايا الله العشر*​
*أنا هو الرب إلهك – لا يكن لك إله غيري.* 

*لا تحلف باسم الله الباطل.* 
احفظ أيام الآحاد والأعياد (البطالة). 
أكرم أباك وأمك. 
*لا تقتل.* 
لا تزن. 
لا تسرق. 
لا تشهد بالزور. 

لا تشته امرأة قريبك.​
لا تشته مقتنى غيرك.​
*وصايا الكنيسة السبع*​

*اسمع القداس بالتمام- أيام الآحاد والأعياد البطالة.* 
ص*ًمِ الصوم الكبير- وسائر الأصوام المفروضة.* 
انقطع عن اللحم يوم الجمعة. 
أعترف بخطاياك – قلَّما يكون مرَّة واحدة في السنة. 
<تناول القربان الأقدس – قلَّما يكون مرَّة واحدة في السنة – في الأيام الفصحية. 
أوف البركة أي العشر – بحسب العادة.​
امتنع عن الاحتفال بالعرس في الأزمنة المحرَّمة.​
*تقديم أعمال النهار*​*أيها الآب القدوس، أقدِّم لك أفراحي وأحزاني، أفراح إخوتي وأحزانهم، بالإتحاد مع الذبيح الإفخارستية، وذلك تعويضاً عن الخطايا ولخلاص البشر. وبمعونة الروح القدس نعد أن نكون اليوم شهوداً لمحبتك. مع مريم وفي الكنيسة نسألك أن يقبل العالم نورك.*​*





صلاة الملاك الحارس*​*يا ملاك الله – المقلَّد حراستي – من رأفته تعالى – نوِّر عقلي واحرسني – ودبِّرني وأرشدني – وخلِّصني من الشر. آمين.*​*



**السلام عليك يا سلطانة*0​*السلام عليك يا سلطانة – يا أمَّ الرحمة. السلام عليك يا حياتنا – وحلاوتنا ورجاءنا. نصرخ إليك – نحن المنفيين أولاد حواء – نتنهَّد إليك – نائحين باكين – في هذا الوادي – وادي الدموع. فلذلك يا شفيعتنا – ميلي إلينا بنظرك الحنون – وأرينا بعد هذا المنفى – يسوع ثمرة بطنك المباركة – يا حنونة – يا رؤوفة – يا حلوة مريم البتول.*​*



**تحت ستر حمايتك*​*تحت ستر حمايتك – نلتجىء يا والدة الله القديسة – فلا تغفلي عن طلباتنا – في احتياجاتنا إليك – لكن نجّينا من جميع المخاطر على الدوام – أيتها العذراء المجيدة المباركة.*​*





يا سلطانتي*​*يا سلطانتي وأمي – إني أقدم لك ذاتي بجملتها – وبرهاناً على تعبُّدي – أقدِّم لك في هذا النهار (هذه الليلة) – عينيَّ وأذنيَّ – وفمي وقلبي – وكلَّ ذاتي – وبما أني لك يا أمي الحنون – فاحفظيني وحامي عني – كابن لك. آمين*​*أذكري يا مريم البتول*​*أذكري يا مريم البتول الحنون، أنه لم يُسمع قط، أنك رددت من التمس فضلك خائباً. لذلك أقف بين يديك، وأنا منتعش بهذه الثقة، فلا تزدري ابتهالاتي يا أم الكلمة، بل تلطفي فأصغي إليها واستجيبي لها، يا حنونة، يا رؤوفة يا مريم البتول الحليمة.*​*صلاة قبل العمل *​*نسألك يا رب – أن تسبق أعمالنا بإلهامك – وتصحبها بمعونتك لكي تبتدىء منك – وتنتهي بك – جميع صلواتنا وأفعالنا دائماً. بالمسيح ربنا. آمين*​*صلاة قبل الأكل*​*باركنا يا رب، وبارك هذه العطايا التي نتَّخذها من سخائك وارزق الجائع طعاماً، بربنا يسوع المسيح. آمين*​*صلاة قبل العمل والأكل*​*نشكرك اللَّهم، على جميع الخيرات التي أنعمت بها علينا، أنت الحيّ والمالك إلى دهر الداهرين. آمين*​*صلاة قبل فحص الضمير*​*أيها الروح القدس، يا مصدر الأنوار والنعم، أنر عقلي وألهمني معرفة عدد الخطايا التي صدرت عني بحق الله والقريب وواجباتي، فأقرَّ بها للكاهن في كرسي الاعتراف.*​*



**قانون الإيمان*​*نؤمن بإله واحد – آب ضابط الكل – خالق السماء والأرض – كل ما يرى وما لا يرى – وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح – ابن الله الوحيد – المولود في الآب قبل كل الدهور – إله من إله – نور من نور – إله حق من إله حق – مولود غير مخلوق – مساو للآب في الجوهر – الذي به كان كل شيء – الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر – ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء. وتجسد بقوة الروح القدس، من مريم العذراء وتأنس – وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي – وتألم ومات وقبر – وقام في اليوم الثالث – كما في الكتب – وصعد إلى السماء – وجلس عن يمين الآب – وأيضاً سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات – الذي لا فناء لملكه – وبالروح القدس – الرب المحيي – المنبثق من الآب والإبن، الذي هو مع الآب والإبن – يسجد له ويمجَّد – الناطق بالأنبياء – وبكنيسة واحدة، مقدَّسة، جامعة، رسولية – ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة – لمغفرة الخطايا ونترجى قيامة الموتى – والحياة في الدهر الآتي. آمين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

راااااااااائع يا بنوتا 

ميررررسى على الصلوات  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي يااقمر 
منور بجد​


----------



## SALVATION (22 ديسمبر 2008)

_



الصلاة الربية

أبانا الذي في السموات – ليتقدس إسمك – ليأت ملكوتك – لتكن مشيئتك – كما في السماء – كذلك على الأرض – أعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا – واغفر لنا خطايانا – كما نحن نغفر لمن أخطأ إلينا – ولا تدخلنا في التجارب – لكن نجنا من الشرير. آمين​

أنقر للتوسيع...

تسلم ايدك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي كلك ذوووق​


----------



## fady22 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

يا سلااام عليكى يا بنوتا .اتمنى اعرف اسمك,عشان اشكرك على تعب محبتك والصلوات الممتلئة روحنيات وربنا يوفقك دائما السلام والنعمة


----------



## abn yso3 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسى ليكى يا Bnota_Zr†a على الصلوات الجميله *
*والنافعه لحياتنا *
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 يناير 2009)

مرسي فادي مرسي ابن يسوع 
صلاة الرب تحرسكم من كل اذى​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااا على الصلاة الجميلة

ربنا يباركك بنوتة

سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي على الصلوات .....


----------



## kadi zaina (15 مايو 2010)

السلام هده الصلوات مفيدة و شكرا:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا على تواجدكم الجميل
محبتي​


----------



## kadi zaina (17 مايو 2010)

السلام لقد قمت بنسخها اشكركم على دلك


----------



## mariam5 (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذه الصلوات.
ارجوكم ادعو لابنتي بالشفاء والموفقية في الحياة


----------



## kadi zaina (20 مايو 2010)

سلام كني على يقين يستجيب لكي امين


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

صلوات جميله جدا 
ومحتاجينها بنوته
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا للطلبات الرائعه جداا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## kadi zaina (22 مايو 2010)

ارفعوني بصلاتكم ليرفقني ربي يسوع في اموري لانه هو المعين و يسدد احتياجاتي امين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

ربنا معاكي و يرعاكي اختي الحبيبه


----------



## kadi zaina (24 مايو 2010)

صورة جميلة و رائعة


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الصلوات الجميلة دى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kadi zaina (26 مايو 2010)

ربي موجود في كا حين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 فبراير 2012)

امين امين ​


----------

